
Mice with 3D-Printed Ovaries Successfully Give Birth - vezycash
https://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart-news/functional-3d-printed-ovary-transplanted-mice-180963337/?no-ist
======
phonebucket
Very cool. I hadn't come across this before.

News does appear to be one year old, though:
[https://www.theguardian.com/science/2017/may/16/3d-printed-o...](https://www.theguardian.com/science/2017/may/16/3d-printed-
ovaries-allow-infertile-mice-to-give-birth)

------
trhway
didn't get why gelatin over collagen. It is kind of obvious and explicitly
mentioned that gelatin/hydrogel is very weak as a construction material (there
is a reason why nature uses collagen which is polymerized gelatin (or gelatin
being the broken down collagen)), and the small thin 2D patch scaffold made
out of it is already an achievement that this article is dedicated too, and it
is hardly scaleable beyond that, at least not into 3D structures, i.e. dead
end for the most of organ engineering, while there is no such issues with
collagen.

~~~
arkades
Because gelatin more closely approximates the basement membrane upon which
cells grow. Matrigel (commercial) has been the standard for 3D Cell cultures
for ages.

------
tehsauce
Poor mice!

------
markhahn
hype. they printed containers for follicles harvested from a live animal.

------
kwelstr
Fantastic, if this really translates into human ovaries it will greatly expand
the viability of otherwise unfertile couples, and together with better health
care and fertility drugs we can tremendously increase the "threatened" human
population. We'll finally be able to overrun every other species on the
planet, including ants and bacteria. Yay humanity! </s>

~~~
matthewmacleod
Your shitty sarcasm is a poor substitute for actually engaging with the
context of the article or the science. It's sort of like objecting to medical
research for the same reason.

